# What are the best cabinet / cupboard locks?



## fluffpuffin

I've been looking at reviews of all different ones but can't decide on the best one. My daughter is very inquisitive and constantly opening all the kitchen cupboards and emptying all its contents on the floor. Not so great when you're trying to get things done. :dohh:

so which ones do you recommend? I'd prefer ones that don't need screwing into place as hubby isn't one for DIY.


----------



## sweetlullaby

I use and like the boots ones though being sticky backed they will be a pain to remove when the time comes! They are also quite hard to open and close especially on low down drawers, I used a lindam sticky backed one once and my lo managed to pull the entire thing off pretty quickly!


----------



## joeyjo

We have the little catch type and DS has just learnt how to open them!!


----------



## JayDee

Mothercare (and maybe other places I don't know) do some that you just hook on the outside of your cabinet handles, no DIY needed.

Only problem with them is, they only work on double cupboards.

https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...041&pf_rd_p=231490867&pf_rd_s=related-tab-3-5


----------



## polaris

I have magnetic ones, they are fantastic. You open them with a magnetic key. They were really easy to install too, no screws. Also you can lock them into an open position if you want the doors unlocked for a while. These are the ones I have: 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/BabyDan-Magnetic-Drawer-Cupboard-Lock/dp/B000NUV3V2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1306357858&sr=8-1


----------



## Racheldigger

We can't use cupboard locks, as our cupboards open in pairs and have no central bar that you could attach a lock to. I use a strong rubber band wrapped twice around each pair of handles: easily accessible by an adult, but so far totally toddler-proof.


----------



## Mary Jo

we have the Boots sticky ones, they work well, Adam can't undo them. However after a while, with regular use, the plastic that loops onto the hook thing cracks and breaks, and needs to be replaced. I have lost count of how many packs of these we've bought, but they are often on a 3 for 2 offer so it's not as expensive as it might otherwise have been. On double doors, we stick one pad to one door and one to the other, it does mean they are both locked or neither, though. I have them on all my drawers in my chest of drawers in the bedroom, the fridge, the oven and all my kitchen cupboards at LO's level. (They say don't use them on ovens but we've managed to get away with it, the door doesn't get hot enough for the glue to melt -but we supervise LO very closely when the oven is on anyway. it's more to stop him going into it when it's off.)


----------



## fluffpuffin

polaris said:


> I have magnetic ones, they are fantastic. You open them with a magnetic key. They were really easy to install too, no screws. Also you can lock them into an open position if you want the doors unlocked for a while. These are the ones I have:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/BabyDan-Magnetic-Drawer-Cupboard-Lock/dp/B000NUV3V2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1306357858&sr=8-1

They sound good. Thanks will take a look at them.


----------

